# Deus Ex: The Fall



## Overwatch (Jun 4, 2013)

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6vv3_ndmz8U&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]

Since the Human Defiance thing turned out to be an April Fool's prank, we might as well start out fresh. 

So...*Bob Page*...

When rumors of this title started circulating I thought that they might retcon Invisible War, but it seems that it will instead further tie in the events of Human Revolution with the original game.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

Piss filter, here I come!

You better crank up the conspiracy theories this time around, Eidos.


----------



## Death-kun (Jun 4, 2013)

I have Human Revolution on Steam, still need to get around to playing it.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 4, 2013)

Gameplay-wise, let's hope they've learned their lesson about boss encounters. Also, including weapon specialization would really make my day.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 4, 2013)

I hope Jensen is still in this game. He was the coolest protagonist yet.

And the funniest thing is, for the first half of the game I couldn't stand his voice and yet it totally grew on me.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 4, 2013)

Looking forward to this. HR had flaws, but it was enjoyable.



Overwatch said:


> Gameplay-wise, let's hope they've learned their lesson about boss encounters.



Missing Link was already a good step in that direction.


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 4, 2013)

I bought DE:HR a lont time ago, and I am yet to play it  well, I've beaten first two missions.

//HbS


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 4, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> Looking forward to this. HR had flaws, but it was enjoyable.
> 
> 
> 
> Missing Link was already a good step in that direction.



I never played TML so I wouldn't know. Care to elaborate?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 4, 2013)

people on gaf speculating this might be iOS related. ugh.



Overwatch said:


> I never played TML so I wouldn't know. Care to elaborate?



There's this "big baddie" who you have to confront towards the end. He's on the other side of a big hangar walking around and there's a lot of soldiers and bots between you and him. It's totally up to you how want to handle him. You can go in guns blazing, try to snipe him or sneak up to him and take him out /lethally or non-lethally.

Though one big difference compared to HR or even the original "bosses" is, that this guy's nothing special aside his rank.


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2013)

I love HR 

put like 70+ hours on it and missing link

I didn't hate the boss fights, just wish more thought was put into them

I liked the last boss fight the most where you have to use stealth and hacking


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

Naruto said:


> I hope Jensen is still in this game. He was the coolest protagonist yet.
> 
> And the funniest thing is, for the first half of the game I couldn't stand his voice and yet it totally grew on me.



Funny thing, that's his actual voice. The voice actor just makes it slightly more deep but it's already deep and rough as shit. Guy sounds like a natural badass.


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 4, 2013)

yeah


----------



## Raidou Kuzunoha (Jun 4, 2013)

Adam Jensen is what happens when Solid Snake and Matoko Kusanagi had a baby, you get this guy.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2013)

I got so excited when I saw this yesterday.

The visual style and music of HR were so good. So was throwing vending machines at people. 



Overwatch said:


> Gameplay-wise, let's hope they've learned their lesson about boss encounters. Also, including weapon specialization would really make my day.



God, I hope so. I enjoyed Human Revolution so much, but those bosses felt out of place. I'd have liked there to be multiple paths with bosses. For stealthy pacifists, a way to bypass them and still get the info Jensen needed would have been great. 



Naruto said:


> I hope Jensen is still in this game. He was the coolest protagonist yet.
> 
> And the funniest thing is, for the first half of the game I couldn't stand his voice and yet it totally grew on me.



Dat Elias voice. 

Yeah, I hated it at first. Sounded like a bad batman ripoff. But as time went on, I realized that it was actually pretty memorable. That's a pretty important aspect for voice roles, especially in today's market where every other role is played by the same dozen actors/actresses. 

As for Jensen being in this one...


*Spoiler*: __ 



I wouldn't count on it. Unless he somehow survived one of the potential endings you can choose, I wouldn't count on him coming back. I'd like to see him again though.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 4, 2013)

You know, the first time I played HR I was convinced that Jensen was voiced by Brian Mitsoda, lead writer of VtM: Bloodlines who also served as a voice actor for some of the characters. The resemblance is uncanny.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

^

Who in Bloodlines, exactly?


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> ^
> 
> Who in Bloodlines, exactly?



Romero, the newscaster, Jin Wen Ja, numerous goons, Mike "Muddy" Durbin, the "Deb of Night" caller who claims to be jerking off to Deb's voice...

Those come to mind.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 4, 2013)

It's one of my favorite games of all time, warts and all. The fact that there are still fan patches coming out shows what a great fanbase it has.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

True.

Back to The Fall, I'm pretty certain this game will take place during the massive economic crisis that began the transition to FANCY PISS YELLOW AUGS AND TERMINALS to keypads, crude/hackneyed augs and BLACK DEATH.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 4, 2013)

Sooo Adam Jensen or Jensen Ackles?


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> True.
> 
> Back to The Fall, I'm pretty certain this game will take place during the massive economic crisis that began the transition to FANCY PISS YELLOW AUGS AND TERMINALS to keypads, crude/hackneyed augs and BLACK DEATH.



That's the only logical step. Can't show anything after Invisible War due to...Well, the stupid shit that happens. Anything immediately preceding Deus Ex 1 would just be boring. Can't really show anything before HR because that'd be equally boring. 

That and the name "The Fall" leaves little to the imagination.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 4, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> That and the name "The Fall" leaves little to the imagination.



Well, yeah.

Eidos should just remake IW anyway.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 4, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Well, yeah.
> 
> Eidos should just remake IW anyway.



Please god yes.

I'd like nothing more than that game to be labeled non-canonical.


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 4, 2013)

Patchouli said:


> Please god yes.
> 
> I'd like nothing more than that game to be labeled non-canonical.



What's IW?


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 4, 2013)

manwiththemachinegun said:


> What's IW?



Invisible War, the horrible, dumbed-down sequel to the original Deus Ex.


----------



## bobby8685 (Jun 4, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Invisible War, the horrible, dumbed-down sequel to the original Deus Ex.



Let's not mention Invisible War. I still remember being excited at the trailer for it.

I hope this new one adds branching story as well as environments. I'd like to affect the plot like you could in the original.


----------



## The World (Jun 4, 2013)

αshɘs said:


> yeah


----------



## Jake CENA (Jun 5, 2013)

Will Hannah Montana sing the theme song of this game?


----------



## manwiththemachinegun (Jun 5, 2013)

Overwatch said:


> Invisible War, the horrible, dumbed-down sequel to the original Deus Ex.



Everyone knows there was never a sequel to Deus Ex until Human Revolution...


----------



## Naruto (Jun 5, 2013)

Deathbringerpt said:


> Funny thing, that's his actual voice. The voice actor just makes it slightly more deep but it's already deep and rough as shit. Guy sounds like a natural badass.



Yeah I know, I saw some interviews and his lets play, which was hilarious.

Also, this is a mobile game.

:/


----------



## Buskuv (Jun 5, 2013)

iPHONES AND TABLETS

OH BOY


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2013)

Dude, even lamer.


----------



## Patchouli (Jun 5, 2013)

*Spoiler*: __ 



[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=p1b8k469DbY[/YOUTUBE]






In all seriousness, it doesn't look like there's anything inherently wrong with the game itself. But...mobile? Tablets?

Why?


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 5, 2013)

sigh                                            .


----------



## Geralt of Rivia (Jun 5, 2013)

A fucking mobile game.

Fail.


----------



## Overwatch (Jun 5, 2013)

More faffing about. Unlike many others, I didn't have a problem with the Human Defiance gag, but this is pushing it. If EM keeps pissing off the fanbase like this, they'll end up in the same boat with Bioware.


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 5, 2013)

**Eidos: So, our fanbase is spread around consoles and PC, which platform should we choose next? Multi-release?*

*Square Enix: FUKO DAT. REREASE GAMU FOR TABRETU. NIPPON HASE SPOKENU!**

And The Fall was born.


----------



## Ultimania (Jun 5, 2013)

It seems like Square Enix and Eidos are just going to keep fucking that mobile market until they can't fuck anymore and their penises fall off.


----------



## St. YatōKiri_Kilgharrah (Jun 5, 2013)

Which is why the called it such


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 6, 2013)

Deus Ex: The Fall of Square Enix

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 6, 2013)

Haven't they been falling for a while now? And it's only thanks to Eidos that they have stuff going on?


----------



## Hunted by sister (Jun 6, 2013)

Indeed. And they are fucking up again.

//HbS


----------



## αshɘs (Jun 7, 2013)




----------



## Platinum (Jun 7, 2013)

You gotta love how Square is making a habit of this.

First teased sequel for World Ends With You turns out to be mobile game, and then teased sequel for Deus ex turns out to be....

Well you get the picture.


----------



## The World (Jun 7, 2013)

SE sure knows how to appropriate and prioritize


----------



## Wan (Jun 8, 2013)

Ok, I'm not getting the overwhelming hate for this announcement.  So what if they announced a spin-off of Deus Ex on mobile platforms?  Spin offs of popular "hardcore" game series on mobile platforms is nothing really new -- going all the way back to The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening on the original Gameboy.  If they can make a great game out of this, great.  And it does look like they are putting effort into making it a full Deus Ex experience on the platform.

I don't know if my phone will be able to run it; I have a Samsung Galaxy S Relay with a fast Qualcomm "Krait" CPU but rather middling Adreno 225 graphics chip.  It plays the fully 3d "Mass Effect Infiltrator" from last year well enough, but this looks even more advanced than that.  Hopefully they'll follow the pattern of PC games and have adjustable detail options for slower phones/tablets.  And who knows, maybe this will motivate me into buying an Android tablet with a decent graphics chip if the game turns out great.

But I'm not touching an iOS device to play this.  Thank god it's coming to Android too.


----------



## scerpers (Jun 8, 2013)

God dammit, Eidos. Why did you have to go and get bought by fucking Square?


----------



## Deathbringerpt (Jun 8, 2013)

Oman said:


> Ok, I'm not getting the overwhelming hate for this announcement.  So what if they announced a spin-off of Deus Ex on mobile platforms?  Spin offs of popular "hardcore" game series on mobile platforms is nothing really new -- going all the way back to The Legend of Zelda: Link's Awakening on the original Gameboy.  If they can make a great game out of this, great.  And it does look like they are putting effort into making it a full Deus Ex experience on the platform.
> 
> I don't know if my phone will be able to run it; I have a Samsung Galaxy S Relay with a fast Qualcomm "Krait" CPU but rather middling Adreno 225 graphics chip.  It plays the fully 3d "Mass Effect Infiltrator" from last year well enough, but this looks even more advanced than that.  Hopefully they'll follow the pattern of PC games and have adjustable detail options for slower phones/tablets.  And who knows, maybe this will motivate me into buying an Android tablet with a decent graphics chip if the game turns out great.
> 
> But I'm not touching an iOS device to play this.  Thank god it's coming to Android too.



To be honest, I thought this was being made by Eidos Montreal as their next Deus Ex game. Turns out it's being made by another company under their supervision.

So they're still working on something else, this makes the announcement not as terrible. Still, mobile games is still a fucking stupid choice, especially considering the fanbase is spread between PC and consoles.


----------



## Naruto (Jun 8, 2013)

My problem with phone and tablet games is the control scheme. Yeah, I know you can plug in controllers or keyboards but I'm not going to bother setting up camp to play god damn watered down soulless versions of actually good games on relatively tiny screens.

I have an android tablet, and I wish there were less FPS and more things like Final Fantasy Tactics. The touchscreen controls are perfect for those.


----------

